# how can if find erased emails?



## What? (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone know how I might dig to find my H's emails he admitted to erasing to & from the OW? They must be buried somewhere online?


----------



## amricngrl (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can or not, but I hope someone can help you.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If the email account is a yahoo or gmail and he sent them to trash, and then emptied trash, the emails are unrecoverable.

However ...
What most people fail to account for is the 'Sent' folder. This folder holds a record of all emails the user sent or responded to. In this case, it is entirely possible to see a complete email chain that he thought he deleted - if he responded to any emails from the other woman.


----------



## What? (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, we was quite thorough at trashing everything in all folders - unless there's one hidden on his hard drive somewhere? I'll probably never find them. I guess I'm the idiot for letting him know that he was found out - BEFORE I looked.

Note to others out there. Look first. The unknown will haunt me the rest of my life, guaranteed.


----------



## amricngrl (Jan 26, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

If you have access to the machine, google and download a file recover program like Norton...
Unless he wiped the drive, you could get some of it back before the data gets overwritten..


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

I don't know which is worse not knowing what was said in the emails and believing him. Or having access to all the emails and printing out a hard copy to show as proof? I was able to read and print out copies of every email they made to each other.

I can say I think it makes it harder to forgive, and I will never forget what I read. So you may want to think about it long and hard first. You can get a keylogger installed on your computer if you think he is still emailing her then deleting them. That still don't help if they call each other from a work phone.


----------

